# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  للمناقشة -هل شرط صحة الصلاة الوضوء أم الطهارة

## أبو زياد النوبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخواني بارك الله فيكم أرجو النقاش في مسألة هل شرط صحة الصلاة الوضوء أم الطهارة ؟ 
كنت أراجع كتاب الصلاة من كتب أهل العلم فلفت إنتباهي شئ في تبويباتهم فكان بعضهم يبوب يقول : باب إشترط الوضوء لصحة الصلاة 
وكان بعضهم يقول : باب الطهارة شرط صحة للصلاة 
فوقفت على فائدة عظيمه إلا وهي الفرق بين قولهم الوضوء شرط صحه وقولهم الطهارة شرط صحه ، وهناك فرق لمن تنبه ، فإن من قال إن الوضوء شرط صحة إستدل بمثل حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقبل الله صلاة أحدكم إذا أحدث حتى يتوضأ ) فسمى الوضوء ونص عليه فلو أغتسل الرجل ولم يتوضأ لم تصح صلاته حتى يتوضأ .
 ومن قال : إن الطهارة شرط صحه إستدل بمثل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للرجل الذي أجنب ولم يجد الماء قال له في مقام التعليم والبيان : خذ هذا فأفرغه على نفسك ) ولم يذكر الوضوء وإنما إكتفى بتعميم الجسد بالماء ، فيقال إن المشترط لصحة الصلاة هو الطهارة لا الوضوء. 
 وثمرة المسألة فيمن أصابته جنابه فأعتسل ولم يتوضأ فهل تصح صلاته أم لابد أن يتوضأ أو هل  رفع الحدث الأكبر هو رفع للأصغر ، فمن قال بأن الوضوء شرط ذهب إلى عدم صحة من اغتسل أو إنغمس في الماء بنية رفع الحدث ولم يتوضأ فلبد أن يتوضأ  لكي تصح صلاته 
وهناك نقطه هل معني عدم القبول أي عدم الصحة الإجزاء خاصه في هذا الحديث ؟ 
فأرجو المشاركة الإجابية وعدم الخروج من الموضوع  وأرجو من الإخوة بارك الله فيهم أن يتحلوا بآداب طالب العلم في النقاش وألا يحمل بعضهم بعضا على مذهبه إذا خالفه فهذه مسألة يسعون الخلاف فيها لكن أرجو أن يكون النقاش مثمرا ونافعا فمن سيلبي طلبي 
في إنتظار مشاركاتكم

----------


## عبدالله الميمان

الأصل أن المشترط هو الوضوء لآية المائدة وللحديث الذي ذكرت،هذا بالنسبة لمن ليس عليه جنابة.
أما من عليه جنابة فقد اجتمع في حقه حدثان فاكتفي بإزالة الأكبر منهما لأنه شامل للأصغر ،فإذا أزاله فقد زال عنه الحدثان.هذا الجواب باختصاروالله أعلم.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

يلاحظ أن الحدث معنوي يفارق النجاسة العينية فلو كان في ثوبك نجاستان صغيرة و كبيرة فأزلت الكبيرة لم تزل الصغيرة و لم تصح الصلاة 

أما الحدث المعنوي فقال بعض أهل العلم أنك إذا رفعت الكبير زال الصغير فلا أدري ما سر الأحداث المعنوية و هل لها متعلق بالروح 

فالنجاسة العينية تقع في البدن ، فهل الحدث المعنوي يقع في الروح ، كما في الحديث : فلا يقولن أحدكم خبثت نفسي و ليقل لقست نفسي و ورد في الحديث إن المؤمن لا ينجس ، فجعل علة عدم النجاسة المعنوية هي الإيمان فالمؤمن حتى لو أحدث حدثاً أكبر فإنه لا يسمى نجساً معنوياً أما الكافر فروحه خبيثة 

الله أعلم ، مسألة و لا ابن قيم لها

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة 
أخي الحبيب عبد الله كلام جيد إلا أن أية المائدة نسخت (نسخا جزئيا )وإلا فعلى العمل بها للزم أن يتوضأ وإن لم يحدث لأنها إشترطت الوضوء للقيام إلى الصلاة ولم تفصل أو تذكر المحدث 
وبالنسبة للحديث فهل من الممكن ان نقول : إن نفي القبول لا يستلزم منه عدم الصحة والإجزاء فالقبول شئ والإجزاء شئ أخر
وإما أن نقول أن القبول هنا بمعنى الإجزاء ( فتحتاج إلى نظر )
ثنايا أرجو منك قرينه على التفريق بين المحدث حدثا اصغر والمحدث حدثا اكبر وأما قولك لأنه شامل للأصغر فالحديث لم يفرق وإنما قال  إذا أحدث حتى يتوضأ ) ولم يفرق بين المحدث حدثا أكبر والمحدث حدثا أصغر فهو يفيد العموم والشمول لأنه نكرة في سياق الشرط 
أرجو من الأخوة المشاركه كهذه المشاركة الطيبة

----------


## أبو الديم المصري

أخي الفاضل
أبو زياد النعماني..
بارك الله فيك على طرح ما دار في خلدك أثناء المذاكرة،
لكن يبدو أن ثمة غيابا لبعض الأحكام الشرعية في الباب أظنها ستذهب الإشكال،
من الخير في وجهة نظري قبل أن أعرضها أن أسألك سؤالا:
ما تقول في رجل لم يكن جنبا أراد الصلاة فانغمس في الماء حتى عمم جسمه به
هل ترى ذلك يجزئه أو لا؟ وما العلة؟
أنا في انتظار الإجابة أخي حفظك الله..
حتى يتسنى لي المشاركة في موضوعك المبارك
أسأل الله أن يهدينا إلى الحق
فلا نجد إلى غيره نفسا متطلعة
آمين

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

أخي بارك الله فيك وجازك الله خيرا على ثنائك



> ما تقول في رجل لم يكن جنبا أراد الصلاة فانغمس في الماء حتى عمم جسمه به
> هل ترى ذلك يجزئه أو لا؟ وما العلة؟


 هذا هو محل النزاع والنقاش 
هذا السؤال دار في رأسي اليوم وأخذت ابحث له عن جواب فلم أجد فلما سئلت شيخي قال لي لا يرفع وقال نحن نقول برفع الحدث الأصغر بالغسل إذا كان تابع للحدث الأكبر 
لكن انا إلى الأن متوقف في هذه المسألة وللعلم أنا كنت أقول بإجزائه قبل اليوم مستندا  على الحديث خذ هذا فأفرغه هلى نفسك لكن لما أعدت النظر فيه بدقه وجدته في حق الجنب 
وهناك مسألة شبيهة أو تكاد تكون هى ثمرة المسألة وهي غسل الجمعة إذا كان الرجل ليس جنبا فأغتسل دون وضوء هل تصح صلاته 
لكن أخي هل يمكن ان أقول ( إنتبه هذا إفتراض ) أنه يرفع الحدث الأصغر لأنه إذا رفع الاكبر فمن باب أولى ان يرفع الأصغر وهل يمكن أن يدخل في عموم الحديث السابق لأنه لم ينص على أنه في حق الجنب وحده بل أمره أن يغتسل به فقط ( هذا إفتارض ومناقشة ليس رأيا ) أرجو المناقشة

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

ماذا لو رفعنا الغبار عن هذه المسألة ؟ !! 

إلى النقاش يرحمكم الله

----------


## حمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
تفضل أخي :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....5+%DA%E1%ED%DF

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بل الفرق غير ما ذكرته أخي إنما لو قلنا بالوضوء شرط صحة فقد الزمنا المصلي بالوضوء لكل صلاة أما ان قلنا أن الطهارة شرط صحة فهذا موافق للشريعة.


الحديث الذي ذكرته لا يفيد القول بالوضوء كشرط صحة للصلاة و انما القول برفع الحدث كشرط صحة هذا ما يفهم منه,
 لأن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام قال  لا يقبل الله صلاة أحدكم إذا أحدث حتى يتوضأ .


فالمطلوب رفع الحدث و هذا مطابق للطهارة و ليس الوضوء.


ثم ان قلنا أن الوضوء شرط صحة فما العمل بالتيمم ؟



أما كون الغسل يجزئ أو لا فهذا محل خلاف لا ينبني على ما ذكرته من فرق فهناك من يشترط الوضوء في الغسل و الله أعلم.

----------


## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من تتبعي أخي لكلام الفقهاء واستقراء ألفاظهم وجدت أن هاتين اللفظتين (أعني: الوضوء والطهارة) أن لها مرادين عند الفقهاء:

المراد الأول: (لفظي) حيث انه يدخل فيهما التبيان والتماثل، فهما إذا اختلفتا ولم تردان مع بعضهما فإنه هنا يجتمع معناهما ويؤديانه نفسه، فيكون عبارة الوضوء لوحدها داخلة فيها الطهارة، وتكون عبارة الطهارة لوحدها أيضا داخل فيها الوضوء.
أما إن إجتمعتا واتحدتا في نفس الموضع فهنا يختلف معناهما، فيصبح لكل منهما المعنى الخاص به، فالطهارة هنا المقصود بها إزالة النجاسة والأوساخ والأنجاس عن البدن وعن الملابس وعن موضع صلاته، والوضء هنا المقصود به غسل الأعضاء المخصوصة.

فلذلك قال في (أحكام القرآن للجصاص ج3/ص337):
فَإِنْ قِيلَ: لَمَّا كان قَوْله تَعَالَى: {فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ...} الْآيَةُ؛ مُقْتَضِيًا لِفَرْضِ الطَّهَارَةِ؟ فَمِنْ حَيْثُ كان فَرْضًا؛ وَجَبَ أَنْ تَكُونَ النِّيَّةُ شَرْطًا في صِحَّتِهِ، لِاسْتِحَالَةِ وُقُوعِ الْفِعْلِ مَوْقِعَ الْفَرْضِ إلَّا بِالنِّيَّةِ. وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ الْفَرْضَ يُحْتَاجُ في صِحَّةِ وُقُوعِهِ إلَى نِيَّتَيْنِ:
إحداهما: نِيَّةُ التَّقَرُّبِ بِهِ إلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى. وَالْأُخْرَى: نِيَّةُ الْفَرْضِ؛ فإذا لم يَنْوِهِ لم تُوجَدْ صِحَّةُ الْفَرْضِ فلم يَجُزْ عن الْفَرْضِ إذْ هو غَيْرُ فَاعِلٍ لِلْمَأْمُورِ بِهِ.
قِيلَ له: إنَّمَا يَجِبُ ما ذَكَرْت في الْفُرُوضِ التي هِيَ مَقْصُودَةٌ لِأَعْيَانِهَا ولم تُجْعَلْ سَبَبًا لِغَيْرِهَا، فَأَمَّا ما كان شَرْطًا لِصِحَّةِ فِعْلٍ آخَرَ فَلَيْسَ يَجِبُ ذلك فيه بِنَفْسِ وُرُودِ الْأَمْرِ إلَّا بِدَلَالَةٍ تقارنه، فلما جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الطَّهَارَةَ شَرْطًا لِصِحَّةِ الصَّلَاةِ ولم تَكُنْ مَفْرُوضَةً لِنَفْسِهَا؛ لِأَنَّ من لَا صَلَاةَ عليه فَلَيْسَ عليه فَرْضُ الطَّهَارَةِ، كَالْمَرِيضِ الْمُغْمَى عليه أَيَّامًا، وَكَالْحَائِضِ وَالنُّفَسَاءِ، وقال تَعَالَى: {إذَا قُمْتُمْ إلَى الصَّلَاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ} وقال: {وَلَا جُنُبًا إلَّا عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ حتى تَغْتَسِلُوا} فَجَعَلَهُ شَرْطًا في غَيْرِهِ ولم يَجْعَلْهُ مَأْمُورًا بِهِ لِنَفْسِهِ، فَاحْتَاجَ مُوجِبُ النِّيَّةِ شَرْطًا فيه إلَى دَلَالَةٍ من غَيْرِهِ.
أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا هو شَرْطٌ في الْفَرْضِ وَلَيْسَ بِمَفْرُوضٍ بِعَيْنِهِ فَجَائِزٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ من فِعْلِ غَيْرِهِ، نَحْوُ الْوَقْتِ الذي هو شَرْطٌ في صِحَّةِ أَدَاءِ الصَّلَاةِ وَلَا صُنْعَ لِلْمُصَلِّي، وَنَحْوُ الْبُلُوغِ وَالْعَقْلِ اللَّذَيْنِ هُمَا شَرْطٌ في صِحَّةِ التَّكْلِيفِ وَلَيْسَا بِفِعْلِ الْمُكَلَّفِ.
فَبَانَ بِمَا وَصَفْنَا: أَنَّ وُرُودَ لَفْظِ الْأَمْرِ بِمَا جُعِلَ شَرْطًا في غَيْرِهِ لَا يَقْتَضِي وُقُوعُهُ طَاعَةً منه، وَلَا إيجَابَ النِّيَّةِ فيه، أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّ قَوْله تَعَالَى: {وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ} وَإِنْ كان أَمْرًا بِتَطْهِيرِ الثَّوْبِ من النَّجَاسَةِ فإنه لم يُوجِبْ كَوْنَ النِّيَّةِ شَرْطًا في تَطْهِيرِهِ إذا لم تَكُنْ إزَالَةُ النَّجَاسَةِ مَفْرُوضَةً لِنَفْسِهَا وَإِنَّمَا هِيَ شَرْطٌ في غَيْرِهَا، وَإِنَّمَا تَقْدِيرُهُ: لَا تُصَلِّ إلَّا في ثَوْبٍ طَاهِرٍ وَلَا تُصَلِّ إلَّا مَسْتُورَ الْعَوْرَةِ.. انتهى



والمراد الثاني:  (فقهي) بمعنى أنها مسألة خلافية. طبعا في غير مسألة شرط الوضوء، وإنما في مسألة شرط الطهارة.
فلذلك قال ابن قدامة في (المغني ج1/ص401) وسأكتفي به:
وجملة ذلك: أن الطهارة من النجاسة في بدن المصلي وثوبه شرط لصحة الصلاة في قول أكثر أهل العلم، منهم: ابن عباس، وسعيد بن المسيب، وقتادة، ومالك، والشافعي، وأصحاب الرأي.
ويروى عن ابن عباس أنه قال: ليس على ثوب جنابة. ونحوه عن أبي مجلز، وسعيد بن جبير، والنخعي، وقال الحارث العكلي وابن أبي ليلى: ليس في ثوب إعادة. ورأى طاوس دما كثيرا في ثوبه وهو في الصلاة فلم يباله. وسئل سعيد بن جبير عن الرجل يرى في ثوبه الأذى وقد صلى فقال: اقرأ علي الآية التي فيها غسل الثياب [كأنه يعجزه بإحضارها لأنه لا يوجد]. انتهى

أرجو أن يكون الأمر قد وصل.

----------

